
Interview: Reggie Fils-Aime On Garage Devs And The Value Of Software - protomyth
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/33595/Interview_Reggie_FilsAime_On_Garage_Devs_And_The_Value_Of_Software.php
======
protomyth
It almost seems like the message is do you incubation on iOS / Android then
you can talk to Nintendo. I think his band analogy works against his point.

